# joeten... Too Many Posts!



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Joe's making me look bad with his 5,000 posts! :laugh:

Congratulations, my friend. Thanks personally for your help in the Vista/Windows 7 Forums; we'd be drowning without your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Devin thanks,it's a two way street my friend, and a I have a couple to go before I get to the 5


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats on ALMOST reaching 5K .. :4-cheers:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I see 5,001.....*CONGRATS Joeten!!* WTG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and every one a jewel ! !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Joeten, congratulations :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

way to go !!


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

IIRC number 5,000 was him trying to help me  Thanks *joeten* and well done


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, I was sure you only had 4,800 posts a few days ago. Nice work.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats Joe, I'll be on 5k soon too...I think.

Job well done on all your Posts.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats. Good. :wave:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Wonderful, keep it up!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Joeten.

Congrats on passing 5k


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Joe!!

Excellent work... and thank you for your continued help in Windows 7/ Vista.

John


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, showing me up you are, I joined before you and at a snails pace heading to 2000. Congratulations you are a great help much appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi jenae some of us just have to much time on our hands lol


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Jenae: If it's any consolation I've been around since '02 and only have 7000+ posts.

oh and congrats Joe!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Great Work Joeten,
Keep up the terrific work!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats on 5k joeten :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks folks


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate


----------

